# VALKYRIES: Get ready for a pic dump



## MoonJelly (Mar 21, 2017)

Pic dump to follow but words first:

So my little bro has been asking about this V design since I started a little project almost _three years_ ago. Originally, there were two of these 'Valkyrie' V's that I was building as sisters: i.e. the same boards went into both guitars. Well they've been sitting around about 1/3 completed, it's been a while (like I say, maybe 2 21/2 years gone by) and my brother offers me some money to finish one out for him. 

He wants to pay what in my mind is some big bucks, so I say sure! But I look them over and I see all these dumb mistakes I made on them already, and I feel like it's dishonest to sell him something not up to standards. So I say, hey, why don't I build you a brand new one, only we'll use nicer woods and I'll make sure it's really as close to perfect as I can get it. He says,  rock on 

So February comes around (he works for an airline) and he just gives me his profit sharing check. Kazam, I start adding stuff to the cart. A huge plus to me was he was so open about the options. He wanted it to have a similar look to the existing two, but beyond that, he says he just wanted something with my 'stamp' on it, something high end, and something that would melt faces. I really wanted to do a seven string, but he is more confident about a six. So here's what we worked out:

*Woods*: 
-Curly cherry body
-Angel Step Maple top (and matching headstock veneers)
-Seven piece neck, curly maple, curly cherry, and curly walnut
-Oak fretboard that is ribbon figured and flaky!

*Hardware*:
-Schaller Hannes bridge
-Hipshot knobs and locking tuners
-Dimarzio Custom Shop humbuckers 
(really just custom covers, HFH in the neck and a Super D in the bridge)
-jumbo EVO fretwire to match the color scheme

*Cool Extras*:
-My signature inlay design in Black, White, and Gold Pearl
-Luminlay side dots
-Some signature electrickery; 1V1T 3-way switch, master coil tap (volume) and master series/parallel (tone)
-Flush-mount strap locks
-Pocket frets!
-Hard case adapted from an SKB thin semihollow style. Budget didn't cover a custom case, but turns out it fits dimensionally, and some custom cut foam will ensure it's snug.

I was so insanely jazzed to have a little extra cash for this build that I started back up on the other two V's as well. They won't be as premium but I should be able to finish all three! Since it's a paying customer, this build has a deadline, too. So this thread won't be so open-ended. Anyway, enough blither blathering. Check the pics!














[url=https://postimage.org]






[/url]

note the Groot photobombing me.











Old Valkyrie in case:



New Valkyrie profile laid over the old one:











Clamping the top, wish I had more clamps 














Clamping headstock veneer, number 1:


----------



## MoonJelly (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks to Andrew Knight for suggesting these. Best bits I own.










Inlay was done by Aaron VanWhy, because at inlay I'm a n00b.














And that's where I am so far. Some bonus pics of the old V's:






Yes, they are all 26.224" scale (666mm)


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 21, 2017)

Cool builds! Re: tool advice- I'm happy to offer help wherever I can


----------



## crayzee (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking good so far! I never heard of Angel Step maple before, but it looks awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## MoonJelly (Mar 24, 2017)

I recommend you check out Sully Guitars, he often uses maple with that characteristic angel-step figure. That's how my brother found out about it. 
I was able to pick up two examples after a lot of hunting on ebay. Bro went with the more pronounced version.




The top that was used:




The other, not yet bookmatched.


----------



## icipher (Mar 28, 2017)

Impressive. It's amazing the drive, discipline and patience some of you guys have for this.


----------



## MoonJelly (Mar 31, 2017)

Micro update:













I'm using a new set of templates for my pickup routes from Potvin. Overall they're pretty great, they leave a slightly bigger gap around the pickup edge (than what I was expecting), so next time I use it I will probably line the inside with tape first. The fingerboard got clamped today--in the pics it's only laid down, though.
So far everything is coming together great and I'm crossing my fingers hard that there are no major f***ups.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Mar 31, 2017)

Dang that top piece... where do you get it from exactly?

Also, I got a thing for the not-so-usual v designs. This shape is great.


----------



## MoonJelly (Mar 31, 2017)

Found it on eBay. I would recommend the seller except he was kind of an a-hole about the whole transaction. Rude when I asked questions, and took longer to ship within the US than orders I placed in Germany and Japan...
Ah well, it's what my customer wanted, so I jumped through the hoops just to get it.


----------



## IGC (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah, gotta say the angel step is superb!


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 27, 2017)

The first time I ever used a router, I was banned from the woodshop at Missouri Western. My, I've come a long way since then.

Managed to get the back mostly done. It's top carving time!





































I just had to throw in a pic of the template, it's some of my best work so far!


----------



## MoonJelly (May 4, 2017)

Rainy days caused delays, but rough carving is done. Next is fretting, neck carve, and fine sanding


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 4, 2017)

Wow those bevels are sexy. Can't wait to see a finish on top of that.


----------



## neun Arme (May 5, 2017)

I really like the jackplate on the back, it's a good idea.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 5, 2017)

^^Thanks  To me a v-shape just looks right with bevels on it. The pictures don't show it, but I also carved a subtle radius to the top before I did the bevels. 



^It was the only logical place to put the jack, I thought. Original plan was to place it on the side, but there was no natural spot for it. BTW drilling the hole from the jack recess to the pickup cavity was the most nerve-wracking thing I've ever done on a build  but it came out in the perfect spot


----------



## crackout (May 6, 2017)

Absolutely not my shape (playing classical position when sitting down here), but absolutely top notch craftsmanship. Kudos!


----------



## MoonJelly (May 12, 2017)

Lots of sanding today, about 3/4 the way there now. frets are in and ready to be shaped to perfection 













































Also, this happened in my shed so I have to be careful moving my tools now:


----------



## jwade (May 12, 2017)

Dude, nice! Also, don't post any more, that was your 666th.


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 17, 2017)

Well I held off a long time, but I've been antsy, so goodbye 666 post. Some progress pics, next step is le stain and finish.











So first, the only 'frustrating' thing on this build has been the string thru area on the back, I've definitely done _much _straighter string thru holes in my time. The Hannes bridges no longer come with a retainer bar, so I got an aftermarket brass one (not pictured) that will clean up this little mess.




















After the first go at finish sanding (up to 320 grit), that grain is really starting to pop. Time to get mixing some dyes, and hopefully knock out the finish in the next week or two.


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Jun 18, 2017)

Rock machine 

Quality workmanship, got a secret passion for v'esque axes so looking forward to seeing finished guitar. Props, string through holes are a pain in the a$$ even with a template lol


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 18, 2017)

you know it, man. I've learned a few tricks to getting them laser straight, but sometimes the wood just wants to fight me. The errors are close enough I can keep it pretty and functional though.


----------



## JimF (Jun 22, 2017)

Speaking from experience of other woodwork, not guitar builds, wood can always find a way to surprise you and do its own thing!


----------



## Klokateer (Jun 22, 2017)

Looking good, brother! Can't wait to jam on it.


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 22, 2017)

Well look who's new in town


----------



## TedEH (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm on the fence a bit about the general shape but otherwise maaaaaaaaaaaaaan it looks good. The top is super nice, and work looks super clean to my unprofessional eyes.


----------



## KR250 (Jun 22, 2017)

That body style is really growing on me. I like the ergonomic leg rest. Excellent craftsmanship throughout.


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 27, 2017)

Black & Red... Looks tasty so far.
All day I've been thinking of funny metal names for this finish. Rabid Scabbed Red, Bloodshed Red, River of Red, Bloodburst, etc.

   

Tomorrow I will knock it back/polish a bit with 1000 grit. Then I scrape some natural edge binding and CLEAR


----------



## Klokateer (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm still a fan of bloodburst.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 27, 2017)

I like exsanguination red.


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Jun 28, 2017)

Murderburst (TM)  

Looking deadly bro!! Figuring really popping already


----------



## Walshy (Jun 28, 2017)

I like how you have hidden your wonky string thru holes with that brass block. I've done the same for one of my builds lately. Great work all round.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 28, 2017)

How about Blood Eagle Red? 
looks amazing!


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you all! Sanded back a bit, amped up the red:









Very close to clear coat now. I scraped a natural edge binding, forgot to get a picture, but soon a'will be done!


----------



## IGC (Jun 28, 2017)

MoonJelly said:


> Thank you all! Sanded back a bit, amped up the red:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## electriceye (Jun 28, 2017)

How about....Fade to Blood?? I love these black cherrry type finished. This is spectacular.


----------



## neun Arme (Jun 29, 2017)

This is going to look really good once finished.


----------



## KR250 (Jun 30, 2017)

Love the colors, I can't quite make out what the stain is? I see it's a powder, is that water based?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 30, 2017)

Need... To see.... High gloss.... Clearcoat...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks like awesome work and awesome wood selection mixed with an awesome color on a hideous design 
To each their own, but good work.


----------



## MoonJelly (Jul 1, 2017)

KR250 said:


> Love the colors, I can't quite make out what the stain is? I see it's a powder, is that water based?



I'm using regular old Speedball Ink for the black. Most black dyes turn yellow or red when you start diluting them...I find the Speedball stuff is the closest thing to a 'true' black I've tried. i.e. there is just a slight twinge of indigo you can see when it gets on the verge of grey.

The color is Fire Engine Red, KEDA aniline dye powder. It works with water but I use isopropyl alcohol--doesn't lift the grain of the wood as much as water!



LiveOVErdrive said:


> Need... To see.... High gloss.... Clearcoat...



Me too! Perils of an outdoor workshop...I just need it to not rain for a day or so.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> Looks like awesome work and awesome wood selection mixed with an awesome color on a hideous design
> To each their own, but good work.



 I know it's not for everyone. I have some more practical designs but I _personally_ like leaning toward fantasy. This will definitely be meant for standing play only.


----------



## MoonJelly (Jul 13, 2017)

Tease. Finally got some sunny weather.




You can see the red seeped through the maple really deep in spots, where the natural edge was scraped back, and the clear coat makes it really obvious. Before the final clear/buff, I'm going to try a couple different touch-up approaches. If it comes down to it I will route a channel and install curly maple strips, but I have a couple less intense ideas to try first. Bending those tight curves would be a total PITA.




A little snap of the back. That chery/maple curl is finally starting to show.




Apologies for the bad light/crummy phone pics. Hopefully will get the lion's share of finish work done tomorrow, then just gotta do hardware, wiring, finish frets, and Tru-Oil the neck. Little things. It's getting close!


----------



## Ethenmar (Jul 13, 2017)

*V*rutal work!

The only thing that worries me is the weight balance. Seems that the neck will tips down when you don't hold it, like a Vs and some BC Rich axes.


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 17, 2017)

Having finish woes at the moment. It's been extremely humid out thanks to storms almost every day. And now the sun is out and it's 95+ F and muggy. I really love the good gloss of the spraymax stuff, but I'm getting some hardcore orange peel, even with thin coats spaced two hours apart.

Enter the indoor option. I haven't messed with this much so I'm currently testing some brush on poly stuff I picked up at the local Home Depot. I was a little inspired by http://sevenstring.org/threads/testing-new-clear-coat.323876/ , thinking i may be able to pull off this level of gloss with a hand-application. Unfortunately the stores around me don't carry this brand! 





So this... I'm hoping it's just acting as a sealer since I'm testing on raw cherry. After two pretty thin coats, the Varathane (left) is looking wayyy better in terms of level/flat application. The recommendation on both cans is three coats, I'm thinking I may go up to another three after a wet sand with 400 grit by how thin it is. The Minwax (right) is already sort of bumpy and is looking iffy at this point.

Should have a couple more coats tonight, will follow up with more pics soon. I'm getting antsy to get this build to the point of assembly and seeing how it sounds!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 17, 2017)

I used the polycrylic on my second build and liked it okay, though I didnt get quite the gloss I wanted (granted I probably didn't wait long enough to buff it) I sprayed it with a cheap hvlp sprayer with good results over paint. 

I'm using the Varathane water based FLOOR finish right now and it seems better. Very hard after it has cured for a while, I think. That one works okay brushed. You'll just have to level sand more.

I'm definitely a noob at this though, so if you figure anything out please share. I haven't been too happy with any of my finish results yet. I just really don't want to use the Spray max stuff because it sounds just nasty to work with. Determined to get good results with water based.


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 17, 2017)

The SprayMax is popular because of the results you can get. Goes on thick, and in a controlled environment, in about six coats you've got a super wet-looking gloss that just about beats everything else. If you use the proper PPE and 'gown up' it's not dangerous. My issue is that I'm spraying outdoors, and the weather has been all over the place this summer. Maybe a mini, semi-mobile spray booth will be one of my fall projects.

The Varathane I'm testing is the same as the floor stuff you mentioned, so far I think it's a contender. I did one more coat right before I left for work and it's building up a bit of gloss now. I'll do a quick sand and another coat once I'm back home, that'll probably be the moment of truth.

And as far as using a brushing method, you just need the right brush for the 'strokes' to be virtually free of streaks. They need to be full synthetic fiber, I have a couple of 'brights' I use from my oil painting days. These are similar to a 'flat', but shorter bristles, which I think gives more control. I also have tried a 100% nylon Purdy brush from Home Depot, which comes close to a streak-less stroke, but requires a bit more finesse than the brushes I have (that also cost quite a bit more than the Purdy).


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I've been using those semi-disposable foam brushes with okay results. Not amazing but okay.


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 18, 2017)

Looks like the brush poly will be good enough. Still like the Varathane muuuuch better than the Minwax. Overall it brushes better, dries flatter, and requires less work. Both samples are 5 coats and no buffing, only a quick hand sand with 400 grit after the third coat. The Minwax one you can see is a lot more bumpy--manageable, but means more work. I'm pretty happy with the gloss buildup, so I feel comfortable going to the geetar now.








Again, no wet-sanding or polishing done on these, just trying to get a feel for it. Should come out nice. Varathane came out with very minimal bumps, has some very soft banding from the brushstrokes that should disappear with a little wet sand and buff.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow that last piece (cherry?) looks REALLY nice.


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 19, 2017)

Yep, it's a cherry scrap from the early part of the build.


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 28, 2017)

Woah mama.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 28, 2017)

Gonna need a shot of the front with the gloss.


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a couple touch ups to do yet, so I didn't post a pic of the body front or back of the headstock 

I know I'm a tease, but it'll be done soon I swear


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 30, 2017)

What is probably the last coat.















Control plate geting a good gloss as well.




So next is buffing/polishing, finishing the neck with Tru-Oil, and then....assembly.


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Aug 30, 2017)

Looking tight! Will look immense after sanding n polishing


----------

